# Celine Luggage strap hack (micro or mini)



## Minimalist_Chic

Hi. New here. 

Has anyone tried adding a leather strap to the Celine luggage tote? I absolutely love the Celine luggage bag, particularly in the micro size. The micro is perfect, but the fact it doesn't come with a strap has put me off purchasing. The nano is too small. 

I am willing to purchase this if I can add a strap. Has anyone found a way or have ideas on how I can add a strap? 

Those that have one, do you still use yours today? Or wish it had a shoulder strap.


----------



## amstevens714

Not a clue. I love my micro but it does r get as much use as my nano because of the strap. That’s because I have little kids though. Before then I happily carried by speedy handheld only all the time.


----------



## giligy

I would like to know this as well! I would buy it if I could hack a strap onto it - the nano is too small but I cannot deal with handheld / crook of arm only bags.


----------



## Longlimbs

I'll also wondering if anyone has done this.  I think it might ruin the style of the bag but still curious!


----------



## giligy

@Bookie2020 @Longlimbs stopped by the boutique to ask and the answer is that it cannot be done. I got a closer look at the bags and there is absolutely no hardware (D-rings or anything) to accomplish this. So the answer is no.


----------



## Minimalist_Chic

giligy said:


> @Bookie2020 @Longlimbs stopped by the boutique to ask and the answer is that it cannot be done. I got a closer look at the bags and there is absolutely no hardware (D-rings or anything) to accomplish this. So the answer is no.


Yes I’ve seen that too. Someone did use their handles to add a strap, from front handle to the back handle. However, having looked at it closely it would eventually ruin the shape of the bag coupled with the weight of items. I still want the bag, but the lack of strap has made me hold off, it is something I still need to think about and decide if I will use without the strap.


----------



## giligy

Bookie2020 said:


> Yes I’ve seen that too. Someone did use their handles to add a strap, from front handle to the back handle. However, having looked at it closely it would eventually ruin the shape of the bag coupled with the weight of items. I still want the bag, but the lack of strap has made me hold off, it is something I still need to think about and decide if I will use without the strap.



For me it's a no-go.


----------



## hellectra

I really want to buy a Mini but the missing strap is blocking me... adding a strap would be so nice! When I told this to the SA (I asked if there was a hack lol) she laughed and said it was like changing the bag completely... yes I agree but still... I really really wish it had a strap!!! 
One idea that I saw in smaller items, is to modify a structured insert that goes inside the bag and add the d-rings to the insert, since the top of the insert would be stuck under the zip and top of each side of the bag, the strap would pull on the insert but the insert is stuck inside the bag so it wouldn't move and would work.. maybe?? ... does this make sense?? lol


----------



## giligy

hellectra said:


> I really want to buy a Mini but the missing strap is blocking me... adding a strap would be so nice! When I told this to the SA (I asked if there was a hack lol) she laughed and said it was like changing the bag completely... yes I agree but still... I really really wish it had a strap!!!
> One idea that I saw in smaller items, is to modify a structured insert that goes inside the bag and add the d-rings to the insert, since the top of the insert would be stuck under the zip and top of each side of the bag, the strap would pull on the insert but the insert is stuck inside the bag so it wouldn't move and would work.. maybe?? ... does this make sense?? lol



I literally hate us... Why are we like this?! We are bending over backwards to make a bag that doesn't work for us work


----------



## hellectra

giligy said:


> I literally hate us... Why are we like this?! We are bending over backwards to make a bag that doesn't work for us work


... we are nuts   Anyways... as I was trying that bag and thinking about the Mini Luggage, I instead got the Loewe Puzzle with grained leather and in dark grey (reminds me of the Mini Luggage in Kohl in terms of purpose) but it has a strap and it's truly amazing for every day....  but yeah, I know I will be back someday for the Mini Luggage in Kohl and the lack of strap won't stop me...  how many of us are secretly hoping for a Micro/Mini with a strap?? I don't know... maybe quite a few


----------



## giligy

hellectra said:


> ... we are nuts   Anyways... as I was trying that bag and thinking about the Mini Luggage, I instead got the Loewe Puzzle with grained leather and in dark grey (reminds me of the Mini Luggage in Kohl in terms of purpose) but it has a strap and it's truly amazing for every day....  but yeah, I know I will be back someday for the Mini Luggage in Kohl and the lack of strap won't stop me...  how many of us are secretly hoping for a Micro/Mini with a strap?? I don't know... maybe quite a few



What... we are twinning!! After I stopped by Celine to ask about the strap hack (and look at a few other things, like the big bag), I *also* went to Loewe and tried on the puzzle as well!! I didn't find it as cute on me as it is on other people though, and I didn't like that it supposedly loses its structure over time, according to the SA.


----------



## hellectra

giligy said:


> What... we are twinning!! After I stopped by Celine to ask about the strap hack (and look at a few other things, like the big bag), I *also* went to Loewe and tried on the puzzle as well!! I didn't find it as cute on me as it is on other people though, and I didn't like that it supposedly loses its structure over time, according to the SA.


That's amazing! we are!! 
I tried it for the first time two years ago, liked it but did not love it so I did not get it... I think it has to be the right color too, somehow I find that it "merges" with us if it's the right size and shade. 
This time I just saw my color dark grey and had to give it another try and boy how I love it!! did not stop using it! 
I also have the tan now, and because I have the Givenchy Antigona small in Pony brown, I can use the strap of the Loewe with the Antigona  
I completely understand your comment, last year I tried the Givenchy Pandora, and the complete lack of shape did not appeal at all (It didn't do anything at all on me) so I sent it back, maybe the puzzle is a better option to the Pandora. 
After seeing your pictures I totally see you with a Navy small Puzzle, did you try it in navy?


----------



## giligy

hellectra said:


> That's amazing! we are!!
> I tried it for the first time two years ago, liked it but did not love it so I did not get it... I think it has to be the right color too, somehow I find that it "merges" with us if it's the right size and shade.
> This time I just saw my color dark grey and had to give it another try and boy how I love it!! did not stop using it!
> I also have the tan now, and because I have the Givenchy Antigona small in Pony brown, I can use the strap of the Loewe with the Antigona
> I completely understand your comment, last year I tried the Givenchy Pandora, and the complete lack of shape did not appeal at all (It didn't do anything at all on me) so I sent it back, maybe the puzzle is a better option to the Pandora.
> After seeing your pictures I totally see you with a Navy small Puzzle, did you try it in navy?



No, I didn't! But thank you for the suggestion - I will try to look into it. I also want pebbled leather, not smooth, so my options are more limited. And I like the colorblock ones more than the ones that are one color all over. Is this the one you're suggesting for me? https://www.loewe.com/usa/en/women/...fskin/32212KBS20-5605.html?cgid=w_puzzle&p=13


----------



## hellectra

Yes that one, just give it a try next time you go to the boutique  with the denim jacket you are wearing I think it can look stunning. 

I also prefer pebbled leather so I definitely agree with you.  My medium pebbled grey is holding its shape pretty well considering the flexibility of the bag. My smooth tan is not as structured, well, structured is a big word though, they aren't, but the pebbled leather will slouch in a more controlled way and the puzzle "pieces" remain more tight if that makes sense. The smooth leather puzzle pieces are more like a crepe (thin pancake)  

When I tried the Celine Nano, I had no intention on buying it but it looked so perfect, I couldn't resist and it's probably my most used after the grey puzzle. The Micro Luggage is definitely not for me, for a hand held bag it's too small. The Mini Luggage is perfect but the only color that works for me is Kohl (but it works so so so well)...  Very curious how some sizes or colors totally can do nothing, while a very close alternative will be such a different story! I love that  

So definitely try the navy and let me know! will be fun!


----------



## TechieTechie

I see two options:

1. Add an set of D rings to the side flaps, just like the Nano. Pretty easy, out of sight, and wouldn't ruin the line of the bag. They would have to be slightly offset (on opposite sides) so as not to impede the zipper tuck but I see no reason why this wouldn't work. 99% of my other leather laptop bags had this type of attachment point and I never had an issue.

2. Add a mirror zipper tuck on the left side.  I like option 2 visually as it mirrors the existing lines of the bag....although the forces are probably better distributed in option 1. Although unless you are carrying 100 lbs, this would work. And, use a high end camera strap as your detachable strap...such as a woolnut (so as not to add a D ring).

I could give a rat's tail about resale....I need the addition so that it's easier to manage as an everyday laptop bag.


----------

